# GRI and thyroxine



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

Do the GRI believe that your thyroid level should be down between 1-2TSH and give thyroxine to treat? 
X


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I know they used to just want under 5 and wouldn't treat unless above that but that may have changed with new research.

Good luck getting an answer

x x


----------

